# EAZY WHAt is the difference between viper 5901 and 5902?



## Gingerrally (Apr 14, 2010)

So my ? is what is the difference.


----------



## Gingerrally (Apr 14, 2010)

lcurle said:


> 1 number


there is no difference in abilities or anything?


----------



## Gingerrally (Apr 14, 2010)

then why did you say anything?


----------



## Gingerrally (Apr 14, 2010)

I was looking for a professional's opinion because this is the TECH SUPPORT FORUM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

I appologise that a couple of the answers you saw were not up to TSF standards, for replies. They have been removed.

Techsupportforum.com is primarily a computer help support forum, not a site for Viper car alarms except as a side line (Audio) the same way we have a automotive forum, a Home DYI forum. Just some place different for a few of us to do something different besides working on PC's.

Really your best bet is to research both models, see what they do, what years/models they work on and see which one best serves your needs/budget.

BG


----------

